

Ask HN: Facebook Connect, Own User Sytem, or Hybrid User System - siong1987

I am going to launch my new website very soon - Trakable.com. Then, I stumbled upon Facebook Connect. The whole concept of Facebook Connect is really amazing. I am thinking that whether I should embed Facebook Connect into it so that it could benefit from the social graph of Facebook.<p>If I embed Facebook Connect into my web application, it means that my whole user system will solely depend on Facebook Connect(I believe that very few people will actually register through my User system if there is Facebook Connect available). So, if Facebook changes the policy, it may ruin the whole user system of the website.<p>Any suggestion?
======
yeti
If your website is better suited with real usernames (eg - not a entertainment
virtual world or game etc) then suggest go solely with Facebook Connect.

It will simplify development for you and make it clean for your new and
existing users.

If Facebook changes the policy, you can always adapt at that time (as will
lots and lots of other people). Better spend coding cycles on user features
not planning for unknown future permutations?

